# What kind of visa, and how?



## uskuada (Nov 11, 2010)

First this site is fantastic!

I have already learned a lot, but unfortunatly I have no time now to search more deeply on getting the info I need... soon.

My boyfriend is an American citizen from New York, I'm visiting every time I can, my job as a Assistant Costume Designer in movies gives me this opportunity. Since a couple of months, I've started to apply for different types of jobs in NJ (close to NYC) and NY (city). And now, I'm starting to get calls and interviews have been set up... I'm always honnest about the fact that I'm not yet allowed to work in the USA!

Of course I am ready to make the efforts of filling out the paperwork and even pay the fees (I'll do what it takes) to get a work permit. In fact I'm having 2 jobs interviews in a few days, and the employers are asking me what would be the delays to get the right permit that would give me the right to work... I have to give then a realistic answer, but the fact is I DON'T KNOW!!!? I don't even know what kind of permit I should apply for in those conditions, and how much time it would take to be able to start working.

So as a complement of info on me; I can say I'm Canadian, and I might have in my family a grandfather that was a US citizen. But I don't really have any proof or an easy access to that proof, if it even exist :s

Anyway... Thank you very much to anyone who think can help me.


----------



## kscanuck (Nov 5, 2010)

If you qualify for a TN visa all you would have to do is go to a border crossing and apply. You would get your visa on the spot. You have to have a letter offering employment.

Your grandfather being a a citizen does not help you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You dont apply for a employment visa .. the employer does ..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately you will simply have to make time. 

The easiest solution - marry your boy friend. Otherwise work through the specifics for Canadian citizens. Canadians who require U.S. visas


----------



## uskuada (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you all, it really helped
and I will make time, I just needed a general idea for a quick answer for... maybe a futur employer that I'm meeting tuesday.


----------

